# Hell hath no fury like a woman



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2008)

The CIA had an opening for an assassin. 

After all of the background checks, interviews, and testing were done there were three finalists - two men and one woman. 

For the final test, the CIA agents took one of the men to a large metal door and handed him a gun. 

"We must know that you will follow your instructions, no matter what the circumstances. Inside this room you will find your wife sitting in a chair. You have to kill her." 

The first man said."You can't be serious. I could never shoot my wife," 

The agent replied, "Then you're not the right man for this job." 

The second man was given the same instructions. He took the gun and went into the room. All was quiet for about five minutes. Then the agent came out with tears in his eyes. "I tried, but I can't kill my wife." The agent replied, "You don't have what it takes. Take your wife and go home." 

Finally, it was the woman's turn. She was told she had to kill her husband. She took the gun and went into the room. Shots were heard, one shot after another. They heard screaming, crashing, banging on the walls. After a few minutes, all was quiet. 

The door opened slowly and there stood the woman. She wiped the sweat from her brow and said, "You guys didn't tell me the gun was loaded with blanks. I had to beat him to death with the chair."


----------



## Kanadiana (Mar 22, 2008)

Love it! You made me do a big laugh this morning so thanks!!!


----------



## ladylore (Mar 22, 2008)

:rolling::funny: OMG that's funny!


----------



## Blaze (Mar 22, 2008)

:lol: That was a good one!!!


----------



## Meg (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh dear!


----------



## Halo (Mar 25, 2008)

:rofl: :love-it:


----------



## Jesse910 (Mar 26, 2008)

This was absolutely hysterically funny!  I've had day dreams about such foolishness.  Thanks for the lift.


----------



## rosedragon (Mar 27, 2008)

OMIGOD! is there any morale on this? ;p


----------

